# Gauging Interest - Custom Painted Nissan Emblems



## KEP (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,

First of all, this forum is very hard to navigate through... So if this is in the wrong place (which probably is because I want this thread viewable by all Nissan models), mods.. please move it to it's right location. Thanks.

I am here to gauge interest for you Nissan owners to have available custom painted emblems on kryptoemblems.com. I would like to get a list of members here started with any Nissan year and model who would be interested. For those of you interested, check out Home - KEP

Here is just a sample of a popular application: Matte Black









Thanks in advanced!

Group Interest List:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------

